# UK



## loktok (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

I'm now in Dymchurch (Kent). I will be here for one week. Can i find here any cool pet shops with reptiles and mantids or reptiles breeders especially corns breeders.

I've got one more question is here any zoo with interesting terraristic part?? What do you think about london's zoo??

Michal


----------



## infinity (Nov 17, 2005)

Not sure of many breeders etc down here - most people on this site are foreigners (go figure- american site!) and any that are from england *appear* to be from the west or up north...

I *heard* though that there's a butterfly place in london somewhere i to be honest, still trying to find that... and the head office of the ammateur entomological society (but is just a building) and is near the natural history museum (worth seeing too)...

Anyway, London zoo is nice, mainly catering for the children as there are petting areas and lots of mammals although the insect house has been given a make-over. It's a nice place but sadly for all us lot, you can't really handle or get up really close to many of them. The bird section is kinda lame but the rest is a nice place to visit  

(personally I prefer camden market about 5 minutes away)...

Why are you all the way down there? If you want a list of top things to see just ask  

But yeay, not really sure of herp breeders etc here, plus you have the quarentine laws so be careful


----------

